# hammertoe correction (multiple)?



## NJcoder (Jun 19, 2009)

Hi,
when coding multiple hammertoe correction would you code 28285 with appropriate modifiers for each toe?
Example:  28285-TA, 28285-T2, 28285-T3??

I'm getting an edit.  Thanks Much!


----------



## mbort (Jun 19, 2009)

the T modifiers "should" technically be enough however I have carriers that do not recognize them, therefore I have to use the 59 modifier as well.

Hope this helps,
Mary, CPC, COSC


----------



## Lisa Bledsoe (Jun 19, 2009)

I agree with Mary.  T modifiers should be adequate.  Is your edit from your payer or your coding software?


----------



## MarciaH (Jun 19, 2009)

When doing multiple toes we use the T modifiers and the modifier -59.


----------



## TammyHF (Jun 21, 2009)

When I submit a multiple hammertoe repair I submit the procedure on one line with multiple units with appropriate T-modifiers. When there is more than four hammertoes being done I use the 99 modifier then enter the appropriate T-modifiers on box 19 on the CMS-1500 form. Examples:

28285 x 3 T2, T3, T4

28285 x 5 99 Box  19  T2, T3, T4, T6, T7


----------



## mitchellde (Jun 21, 2009)

T modifiers are anatomic modifiers and you are allowed only one anatomic modifier per line item.  So listing them all on one line with multiple units is not correct.  The reason some of you have problems using these is that these are traditionally used for ASC and outpatient facility billing and only in recent years have they been accepted for the physician bill.  Therefore you may still have some payers on the physician side that have an issue with these.  So chose either the 59 or the T modifiers but not both.
Debra Mitchell, MSPH, CPC-H


----------



## bharathiT (Jan 24, 2019)

*T-Modofiers on singlr line item?*

Left foot: 4th toe:, entire toenail was removed. 
Right Foot: 3rd toe:, entire toenail was removed.  
Procedure :Applied sodium hydroxide for the matrixectomy per standard procedure and then neutralized with acetic acid.  

Can we code 11750 with T3 & T7 on single line item or code 11750 -T3 AND 11750 -51,T7 ?

Kindly clarify this


----------



## sevvie200 (Jun 7, 2019)

bharathiT said:


> *T-Modofiers on singlr line item?*
> 
> Left foot: 4th toe:, entire toenail was removed.
> Right Foot: 3rd toe:, entire toenail was removed.
> ...


We code it on separate lines for each P&A.  We don't use 51 as the T modifiers are enough for our payers, at least so far...


----------

